# The Spongebob Squarepants Club!



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 26, 2011)

Come here to discuss all things Spongebob (characters, contradictions, etc.) or show off your SBSQ smarts!

Members: 
1. I liek Squirtles
2. The Friendly Mushroom


----------



## Sypl (Mar 12, 2011)

Are you feeling it now Mr. Krabs?

(I want to join)


----------



## boss (Mar 31, 2011)

Patrick: Hey, SpongeBob, wanna go jellyfishing with me? 

SpongeBob: Why don't we do something normal like, window-shopping?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 1, 2011)

I haven't watched this show for such a long time, and yet I find myself quoting it quite a lot...

Such as, when someone asks me if I want chocolate, my reply would be "Did you say... CHOCOLATE!?!?"


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 2, 2011)

I find myself quoting Spongebob a lot on april fool's, and when people ask if I play any instruments.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 4, 2011)

SpongeBob unites the world.


----------

